# Ok, which one of these 500gb Seagates?



## ChrisNYC (Mar 17, 2004)

I've decided to replace my 2 160gb Maxtors in my series 2 box with a single 500gb Seagate.

Which one of the following would you all recommend?

http://e3wwwtest.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148135

http://e3wwwtest.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148097

http://e3wwwtest.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148166

I've looked at the specs, but am not sure which one would be the quietest and coolest in the Tivo.

Thanks!


----------



## llurkin (Apr 28, 2005)

The power supply on a S2 is not capable of reliably running a Seagate 7200.10 500 gig drive. If it's a Seagate, look for the 7200.9 Doesn't draw much less power, but does run reliably.
There are posts on this board outlining the problems.


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

I believe the problem is with 2 7200.10 Seagates. A single should be fine.


----------

